# Expat mama tribe??



## splunky

Is there a tribe already formed for this? I would love to chat with other mamas who have experience being an expat for significant amountn of years, as well as help those just beginning there journys!
Whaddya think?
I should say, I don't know how a "tribe" works, just know they exist.


----------



## mamamille

I was just looking... did you find anything?


----------



## welsh

We could start our own??!!


----------



## amitymama

There have been a couple expat tribes but I'm not sure when it was last posted on so it might be hard to find. You can always start a new one!


----------



## MamaRabbit

There was one a long time ago but haven't seen it in a long time. I've lived overseas for 7 years now and it feels like home!


----------



## east carolina

Hello!

I consider myself an expat since I'm a US citizen living abroad, but I'm bicultural/bilingual and am now living in my other culture's homeland. I'm in Prague, Czech Republic.

My DH is 100% Czech, my DS was born here and is a dual citizen, bilingual kid. I've lived here for 8 years now, and while I love it, I often fantasize about moving and would love to live somewhere else in Europe for a change. Or somewhere else in the world, for that matter, I love moving around.


----------



## summermay

Hello,

expat here. Well, currently again and adjusting, adapting and enjoying life. I am a SAHM and do some studies besides.







:

It feels so much like being on holiday..... much more relaxes, things are going easy and there is so much to explore.

Hope you other mamas enjoy it too!


----------



## amma_mama

Ooh, can I join?! I think that there have been some threads in the Multicultural forum, but they do not appear to be very active...

We are expats, living in the Middle East (and my DH was, anyway, a South Asian expat in the US). We are here for my job, while DH has just finished his PhD and will be doing short-term consulting work. We have been here one year and are enjoying it. Our 4yo DD speaks Arabic fairly fluently now (and is teaching us some vocabulary now). Life is much more relaxing than back in the US though I am with the same employer. Much better work-life balance, which is one of the reasons we decided to be expats for a while (as well as to improve our financial situation). I do miss the US (and US "culture") sometimes but am fine with being here for another year. I would like to go back to the US for a while, then perhaps do another 2-year gig overseas, depending on location.


----------



## Rawa

Hi I am an Australian married to an American living in Singapore.


----------



## expat-mama

Hi there,








Fellow expat here. But not a mama yet! I've seen this topic pop up a few times since I've been on MDC but haven't seen a full-fledged tribe form. This one looks like it might be taking shape. Cool!
We're Canadians and we've lived in a couple of places around East Asia for a bunch of years and traveled extensively in Asia, Europe and Africa. But we're moving back to Canada in the spring so dh can do his PhD and we can start a family. We hope someday to get back "out in the world" again though.


----------



## fishymama

Hi, I'm an expat living in Hong Kong. Have been all over Asia as an expat for most of my life but as an expat mama? Only 8 months!


----------



## peaceatlast

I'm an irish expat mamma now living in Cyprus with my OH and 2 boys and one dog!
Only been here 2 months though and OH works A LOT so going through the feeling isolated stage....









Any advice or tips would be great girls!!







:

I'd love to feel like I belong somewhere as at the minute I feel like I am just hovering over the planet!!!







:


----------



## expatmommy

Give yourself 6 months. Spread your net wide; join every group or activity you are offered & eventually you will meet someone who you will click with. I've been living this expat life for almost 10 yrs now, in 4 different countries. This was advice given to me early on & it has always worked for me. I met my best friend at a truly horrible coffee morning after our eyes locked partway thru in agreement each knowing the other was having a miserable time! It was the beginning of a great friendship.

My intro: Almost 10 yrs, 4 countries, currently in Asia with my dh, 3 kids, #4 on the way & our 2 cats. We have signed on for another 2 years & then we'll see where we are at. Our older 2 are starting to ask to return to Canada permanently, so we'll reevaluate at the end of our contract.


----------



## Miss 1928

: Buon Giorno!

I'm joining the roll-call.

I'm a Californian (I would say California Girl, except that I'm not really a "California Girl", you know, tan, blond etc...) who fell in love with an Italian and so now I'm living in Rome. I've been here since 2000, but was sort of an "illegal alien" 'til we got married in March 2003.

I feel pretty well adapted to life here, but there are still things I have a hard time understanding or getting used to, and there are still lots of things I miss about my former life in California. It's funny, because Rome feels like home now, but I also think of Marin County as home too. Can I have 2 "homes"?

How often do you all get back "home"? I try to get back twice a year, but now it maybe only once a year.... since Ela will be 2 soon and won't be able to be a lap baby anymore. It makes me sad that my folks don't get to see their only grandbaby very often. I wish they would come out here more, but my dad really dislikes flying.


----------



## aussiemum

I think that you can definitely have two places that you call home.

It's a funny thing, when I visit my parent's house (where I grew up) & I catch up with old friends who I haven't seen in ages, then I feel like I am 'at home'. Yet when I get back to my house in Australia where I have lived for the last 9 years, after a 15 hour flight across the Pacific Ocean, I also feel 'at home', because this _is_ my home now, iykwim.....

Anyway. Great thread.


----------



## daileyjoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceatlast* 
I'm an irish expat mamma now living in Cyprus with my OH and 2 boys and one dog!
Only been here 2 months though and OH works A LOT so going through the feeling isolated stage....









Any advice or tips would be great girls!!







:

I'd love to feel like I belong somewhere as at the minute I feel like I am just hovering over the planet!!!







:

Expat mama here too ( for at least 2 more weeks )
We were just in Cyprus this past May for 2 weeks on Holiday


----------



## Natalie's Mama

I'm a new expat! We just got our visa's last week actually. I moved to Hong Kong from Canada with my 2 month old baby girl. DH spent a month in Australia before we met him here. That was 4 months ago already! I love it here and we get a chance to do a few temporary moves to places all over the world which I can't wait to do.
So far I've been home once and we're going again next month. The first time was for a death in the family though, I have no intention of flying solo across the world with DD every 2 months! I wish DD had more family around too, I grew up really close to my family and I'm sad she won't get the same chance.


----------



## MamaRabbit

That's one thing we struggle with. We go home every other summer for 6 - 7 weeks. We don't see anyone any more frequently unless they come out to visit. My dad came first and saw it was an easy place to travel to. Then my parents visited together a couple years later. My sister came for DS's birth. My BIL for Christmas (he lives in Guam so it's closer). My mom came for the twins' birth. But that's it for almost 8 years.

It is so rough leaving when visiting in the USA because so many of our relatives are getting older and we never know when it will be our last visit with them. I love love love my DH's grandmother and I cry every time!

(Now there are some that I don't mind living so far away from and 12,000 miles is a perfect distance for our relationship







)


----------



## demetria

Another one... in Switzerland.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splunky* 
Is there a tribe already formed for this? I would love to chat with other mamas who have experience being an expat for significant amountn of years, as well as help those just beginning there journys!
Whaddya think?
I should say, I don't know how a "tribe" works, just know they exist.


----------



## calynde

And another one...also in Switzerland.







Originally from California, my dh is Swiss. I've been here for 7 years, but we will move abroad in 2 years for dh's work...we don't know where yet. I'm hoping for sun and coconuts.


----------



## demetria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calynde* 
And another one...also in Switzerland.







Originally from California, my dh is Swiss. I've been here for 7 years, but we will move abroad in 2 years for dh's work...we don't know where yet. I'm hoping for sun and coconuts.









Where are you in CH? We are in Basel.


----------



## kmamma

hello. i'm a swedish mama living in MN, USA with my american husband and two boys. been here for 10 years now, though not a citizen. the fees are outrageous now so that will not happen in the near future unfortunately. it sure would make travelling easier.

Josefina.


----------



## calynde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demetria* 
Where are you in CH? We are in Basel.

Not too far away...in the capital!


----------



## Coconut Chronicles

Hi all... I'm Jamaican living in the US with my American DH for about 3 years now.


----------



## Tjej

Hi, I'm a former MN girl living in Canada (have been here for the last 5 1/2 years).

Tjej


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

American mommy living in Mexico with mexican dp...been here on and off for a year...here for good now...searching for english speaking mama's to meet up for lunch or play dates and still haven't found a soul...thought about putting an add in the newspaper...in english and see if i find anyone....the things we think of.


----------



## Morningcalm

Another expat mama here in South Korea. We've been here for 3 years. My ds was born here and gets so much attention whenever we go out. Being an expat mama can be lonely at times and full of challenges.


----------



## east carolina

I'm an expat mama living in Prague. But I'm a different sort of expat because I'm bicultural and bilingual and have roots in this country.


----------



## ExpatDeb

I am new here online but I am an American expat living in Ireland. Coming from California, I am not enjoying it here-weather, food, lack of family are all part of the reason. We have been here 2 1/2 years and DD was born here. DH is American/Canadian. I grew up and lived in LA my entire life until this move.

It is nice to be able to travel within Europe easily but it will be nicer when we eventually get to take our final plane trip back home to So. Cal.

I would love to talk with others in the same experience.


----------



## lorelei

I'm just a wannabe Us-expat, but I thought I'd come check out this thread. Any tips or good sites for info on making being an expat easier?
We're thinking it would be nice to move to the UK or Continent.
Well, aside from the fact that the dollar's worth f-all. lol


----------



## GMum

Hello mamas!
I'm a British Mama living in Canada for the past 12 years. DH is Canadian and we met out here when we were at school. I love Canada - the country and the people and I am very happy here but I sure do get homesick sometimes. It's got harder since DD came along as I feel a long way from my roots.

Great to meet other expat mamas!


----------



## ExpatDeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorelei* 
I'm just a wannabe Us-expat, but I thought I'd come check out this thread. Any tips or good sites for info on making being an expat easier?
We're thinking it would be nice to move to the UK or Continent.
Well, aside from the fact that the dollar's worth f-all. lol

I am not in the UK...just the Republic of Ireland but you should check out the tax and visa situation before moving abroad. Be sure to check out what will be required for bank accounts, renting a home, etc. There are a lot of wacky documents you need and it is a PITA to try to get them once you are away from your home country. Lastly, be aware of the healthcare situation-in Ireland they have freeish healthcare but it isn't comparable to the coverage I had back home....sorting that out was a major stressor once we moved (and we got health insurance though DH's work).

I hope you find moving to a new place easier than I did and best of luck!


----------



## Morningcalm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ExpatDeb* 
I am new here online but I am an American expat living in Ireland. Coming from California, I am not enjoying it here-weather, food, lack of family are all part of the reason. We have been here 2 1/2 years and DD was born here. DH is American/Canadian. I grew up and lived in LA my entire life until this move.

It is nice to be able to travel within Europe easily but it will be nicer when we eventually get to take our final plane trip back home to So. Cal.

I would love to talk with others in the same experience.

I'm sorry that you don't like Ireland. That is the one country where I would move to in a heartbeat. I found the countryside to be incredibly beautiful and the people to be the most hospitable. The food was really good to me. Mind you, I've been living in Asia these past couple of years so any western food is a treat to me.

But I totally understand what you mean about lack of family. I had my ds in Korea and not having my family around has been hard.


----------



## GMum

I hear ya on missing family - that's my biggest/only complaint about being an expat - wish I could move them all back here with me!


----------



## MittensKittens

Are you still there? I'd like to join as well! I'm in Serbia.

Morningcalm, you are in Korea now and lived in Ireland before? Me too! And I loved Dublin, except for the weather. Where in Korea are you?


----------



## gilamama

do you guys work? that has been really tough for me,trying to find a lucrative rewarding career for myself here (esp whaen i'd rather be a sahm).


----------



## Morningcalm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MittensKittens* 
Are you still there? I'd like to join as well! I'm in Serbia.

Morningcalm, you are in Korea now and lived in Ireland before? Me too! And I loved Dublin, except for the weather. Where in Korea are you?


I've visited friends in Galway a couple of times but I haven't lived there. I wish! My family and I live in the boonies out in Chungcheonnamdo province. Actually, we are returning home to Canada in 2 weeks. So, I guess I will soon to be an ex-expat! We'll probably be back out here but we need a time out.

MittensKittens- Where in Korea did you live?

Gilamama- I did work until 2 months before my son was born. He is 8 months now. I guess I could have returned to work as an English teacher but I wanted to SAH. There's no problem here in Korea for native English speakers to get good paying work. I know a couple of moms who work... mind you their children are older.


----------



## vickjul

Bumping this because it looks like hubby, baby, and I may be moving to South Korea late this summer. YAY!

Q, though -- Has anyone moved household goods on their own before? I've done the whole pack-a-couple-of-suitcases-and-that's-it routine before, but at this stage in life, starting over from scratch just isn't appealing any more. We know it wouldn't be cost effective to move ALL our stuff, but would like to take baby gear, favorite teaching materials, and a few western "creature comforts" ... maybe 1,000 pounds of stuff in all.

Hubby's getting out of the Army in a few weeks, and we've wondered if we could pay the military to move us where we *want* to be instead of back to his home of record. Barring that, we'd like to find a door-to-door moving service. Port to port (Houston to Incheon, I guess?) would be our last choice.


----------



## Morningcalm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vickjul* 
Bumping this because it looks like hubby, baby, and I may be moving to South Korea late this summer. YAY!

Q, though -- Has anyone moved household goods on their own before? I've done the whole pack-a-couple-of-suitcases-and-that's-it routine before, but at this stage in life, starting over from scratch just isn't appealing any more. We know it wouldn't be cost effective to move ALL our stuff, but would like to take baby gear, favorite teaching materials, and a few western "creature comforts" ... maybe 1,000 pounds of stuff in all.

Hubby's getting out of the Army in a few weeks, and we've wondered if we could pay the military to move us where we *want* to be instead of back to his home of record. Barring that, we'd like to find a door-to-door moving service. Port to port (Houston to Incheon, I guess?) would be our last choice.

That's great! Have you lived in South Korea before with the army? If not, please feel free to ask me questions. After three years in Korea, my husband and I finally figured out all the ins and outs of living comfortably as a foreigner.

Don't know about shipping to Korea. We arrived with very little and returned home with a baby! We sent lots of stuff home via Korea post as it was cheaper than a shipping company.

Well, we may end up back in Korea soon. Not sure... I'm enjoying the variety of food at home to much right now to consider going back there yet!


----------



## vickjul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morningcalm* 
That's great! Have you lived in South Korea before with the army? If not, please feel free to ask me questions. After three years in Korea, my husband and I finally figured out all the ins and outs of living comfortably as a foreigner.

Don't know about shipping to Korea. We arrived with very little and returned home with a baby! We sent lots of stuff home via Korea post as it was cheaper than a shipping company.

Well, we may end up back in Korea soon. Not sure... I'm enjoying the variety of food at home to much right now to consider going back there yet!

Hubby was there with the Army. I'd been there for four years on the local economy when we met. In fact, we're going back to my old job (splitting it between us so that we can split the SAH parent role plus have time to pursue other interests), so we know the area where we'll be living and know we'll have an excellent working environment.

Thing is, I had an excellent job here that I gave up to go over there in 2003. And I started life over with the contents of a couple of suitcases and a few boxes. About the time I got my "dream" set-up in both my classroom and apartment, we got married ... and the Army sent us back HERE to start housekeeping over a third time. Now that we're getting out, it looks like we'll be starting over a FOURTH time. Eager as I am to get back, this business of starting over every few years has gotten old. I really want to hold onto the wardrobe I have waiting for Little Miss to grow into, her not-MIC toys, at least a part of my teaching library, some not-easily-replaced household items, etc.

If you do end up going back, I'd love to hear from you. It would be really nice to meet up with some similarly-minded English-speaking mamas and kidlets over there.


----------



## accountclosed3

i'm going to join, because we're strongly considering becoming expat americans in nz. my only worry right now is taxes. LOL!

our plan is to move to wellington, nz, where we can both have a lot of growth in our careers. and, it being a more family-focused culture and a slower pace, we think it would be even better for our baby too.

our hope is to travel home each year or every-other year, having family visit us in the alternating year. of course, my MIL won't come--she hates to travel and more than that, hates to spend money. for example. my SIL lives in las vegas, where one can find cheap flights all the time (under $300). my MIL has been out there once, my FIL twice in three years. even though they could afford to go, they think that's too expensive. NZ is currently clocking in around $1200 from philly, and so i doubt well see them often (and no love lost on my part).

my parents are more willing, but i don't think they'd come eveyr year.


----------



## Tjej

zoebird - have you ever done that flight? It's more than just cost for that sort of a visit - it is very long. Painfully long.

I think it's great and fine that you want to do that sort of visiting, I have personally found that as my kids are getting older (they aren't old - 3 and 1) it gets harder to just fly with them and my parents come to visit a bit, but not as much as I thought they would. We go back to visit once or twice a year (it was more but that is what I do right now with the kids) and it works, but it does have its drawbacks. The kids get sick EVERY SINGLE TIME we go - the worst sicknesses they've ever had. So I spend our "vacation" with a sick kid or two. EVERY TIME. Kids touch everything and planes are germy, and it's all new germs where we go. When we visit, the kids have fun but there is a lot of needing to manage them and their emotions as we are with mostly strangers every time (we do webcam stuff with my parents, so with them it is not like that, but with my siblings and friends it is - although this issue does get better as the kids get older, so maybe that isn't really that big of a deal).

It sounds like a neat move, though. NZ sounds amazingly beautiful and it would be nice to be in a society that is very family supportive. I think we have a bit of that here too (Canada), compared to where I lived before (but I think a good part of that is that we are rural here, whereas I grew up suburban).

Tjej


----------



## accountclosed3

yes, i've done the flight there and back.







i didn't consider it painful. it was long, but i felt it was comfortable.


----------



## MamaRabbit

Goodness, the flight from Atlanta to Bangkok with connection about kills me each way.... with 4 kids age 4 and under last summer!

We go back to the USA to visit family every other year. If they want to see us more often then they have to come our way, which has happened but not too often. A sister or mom or brother here or there. It's expensive to come this far :S


----------



## accountclosed3

it is 6 hrs to LA, then a layover, then 13 to NZ which is overnight. i would likely break it to visit fam/friends in CA for a for a few days and then go to the east coast.

every other year seems fair to me!


----------



## proudmomof4

Hello everyone,
I am a German mom with 4 children (but you knew that already, and, yes, a husband, also German!). We've lived in Suzhou (near Shanghai) for about 6 weeks now. From 1999 to 2004 we were expats in Grand Rapids, MI. My 2 youngest children were born there - that's how I made friends with the local midwife, "Mothering", and LLL.


----------



## Tjej

Welcome, Andrea!

zoebird- You are much tougher than I am. I guess the last time I did a pan-pacific flight I was 5 months pregnant, but saying it was miserable is an understatement. It's do-able, but I've travelled a lot and found it taxing. Glad you don't find it bad since you'll be the one doing it, though.









Tjej


----------



## sarahdavida

I see it's been a month or so since anyone's posted to this thread, but I'm another expat mama...American living in Peru with my Peruvian DH and our 2 yr old son, who was born here (pretty bad birth experience, unfortunately, resulting in a C-section)...we've been there for 4 yrs. now and I finally got my citizenship a few months ago, so we are all dual now, which makes going (and potentially moving) back and forth MUCH easier...

it's been a tough transition for me, but I do not regret it - DH's work environment is very positive - and in a few weeks I will start working, as well - for the first time since moving here...after having aquired enough Spanish to be comfortable...and getting over being sick a lot (stomach stuff and skin allergies - not a great climate in Lima) - it is easier, but was VERY difficult to have a baby here as a first-time mama...but I do feel the experience has made me stronger and more determined as a parent (and has made us stronger and more determined as a family)

all that being said, there are wonderful things, too...learning another language and being immersed in another culture...the people here have been very warm and welcoming...the food is amazing...the history, etc...I look forward to being more integrated into it all as time goes on...but it has also been extremely important for me to connect with other expats here...particularly women - and mothers...whether from the States or other countries...but being able to have people who can relate to your experience -who you can talk to in your native language - is essential...otherwise it is easy to feel isolated and/or out of place...

I joined the LLL group here in Lima and that has been invaluable for so many reasons (including my ability to breastfeed my son beyond his 2nd birthday, despite many challenges along the way)

not sure how long we'll be here - we are taking things as they come...it is an interesting life and, for now, I am happy to be raising my son in a bilingual, bicultural environment...


----------



## accountclosed3

tjej:

i was going to do the flight while pregnant, but decided against it. so gald i did, because i don't think that would have been fun for me.









but i think this flight will be fine. we go may 22- june 12 for our scouting trip. and then we'll either apply as skilled migrants or for a long term visa for a business (2 yr work visa). i think we're going to do the second, and see what's what from there.


----------



## lilya'smum

Hi mammas!!

I'm daughter of a German/American and Polish expats, I was born and raised in Spain. I live in London now, DD was born here as well.
I will love to move to a smallest city to raise DD in. SO (not DD's dad) is Mexican/Moroccan but he was raised in Mexico City.

I will like to move to a smaller place to raise DD. SO was offered a job in Aberdeen, Scotland. I'm totally digging it!!


----------



## green_pyxi

Hello expat mamas,

I grew up as an expat in Germany and am now about to take my family to New Zealand. I'd love to find any Kiwi mums or any American mamas to give any advice on the transition.

As funny as it may seems, my mother who took me to Europe in the first place is giving my the hardest time about going to NZ. Even saying (while in anger) that she doesn't want to be there for the birth of her 2nd grandchild in Oct. I don't think she really means it, but it still hurts.


----------



## proudmomof4

Oh well, "leaving" is always easier than "being left"...
I suppose your mother's reaction hurt you a lot but remarks like that seem to be part of the "package deal" for expats. (Not meant to downplay your feelings - just my and others' experiences.)
Good luck for your move!


----------



## ithappened

I just thought I'd bump this!

I'm an American, married to an Austria. We lived in the US for a few years (after we met, married, worked in the states till our contracts ran out) then we moved to Austria (my idea) where we have been living for almost a year.

I like it here, still learning the language and have met some other expats. I do really miss my parents, but we do have the dog here and the baby on the way. . I am also working on my PhD starting this summer so my plate will be full and hopefully keeping me busy.


----------



## teeg1973

Just noticing this thread!

I am an American living in Germany. DD and I have been here about 9 months (DH a year). I like a lot of things over here, but there are certainly things about the US that I miss. I also don't speak the language (yet) which can be very frustrating at times, such as trying to get my phone fixed (finally did last night) after it was out for almost two weeks!

I miss having my car here. I also of course miss seeing family. I would love for my mom to come visit, but due to physical disability, the size of her wheelchair and all of her medical equipment, it is not possible







. I love staying home with my daughter (can't find work here), but also know how detrimental not working is to my career and our financial status, but what can you do?!? It would also be nice to have a few more friends - there are only two people that I can actually call friends here. It can be tough sometimes.

Things I love about being here - being able to walk to do my shopping (even if I do miss my car), all the bike paths, castles, swimming pools, playgrounds, ice cream, brats, bread and yogurt, the Fests, beautiful woods....

I would love to have another kid while we are here, but DH is not on board with it and says we can't afford another. That may be true, but I don't feel like our family is complete yet!
Tracy


----------



## ithappened

teeg1973-

Silly question but I am rather curious. What sort of things are you doing to learn the language? I have been here about a year and have still yet to take a class (they are limited options in this area and I seem to always be gone for part of them).

I have been looking into learning tapes and DVDs but didnt want to spend money if they weren't worth it


----------



## teeg1973

ithappened - ummmm, sadly I have not done much and therefore know very little! At our local VHS I missed the start of last Fall's course and the Spring course was canceled due to lack of enrollment. I can't afford a private tutor and I am not so dedicated to self learning. I have learned the most just in the last month or two as I am starting to be able to hear some words when people are speaking rather than it all being jibberish (most still is though). We also just started my DD in KITA, albeit early, so that she can start to pick up on the language. I have learned some through her and the interactions as school, but again not much.

I would love to use Rosetta Stone, as I do better on computer interfaces, but I need to save up some funds. I am also hoping that the VHS course this fall will happen.

In the meantime, it is hard. How about you? Have you found anything helpful?

Tracy


----------



## ithappened

teeg1973- not really. I took one intensive class (2 weeks) which was great but since then there hasn't been enough people to start another section so Im sort of waiting until this fall to take a class at the local university since I won't be able to fly pre-baby anyways and they are much cheaper through a big school.

Does Germany have an intergration test you have to take? We have this 4 hour language test you are required to pass by 5 yrs living here or they threaten to deport you until you do pass







. . . obviously, I'm pushing to move to Munich as a result (kidding but also not







)

Austria makes it really hard to stay here as a spouse which makes no sense to me what so ever.


----------



## hollyvangogh

Hi!









I'm Holly. We moved from the US to Canada last year (DH has dual citizenship but grew up in Canada). I just got my PR status a few weeks ago!







:

I care about my home country...but I don't think you could ever convince me to leave Canada. I







living here!


----------



## ithappened

do any of you live near family? or whats your support system like in a foreign country?


----------



## hollyvangogh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
do any of you live near family? or whats your support system like in a foreign country?

We really don't have a support system.


----------



## ithappened

*hollyvangogh*- we don't either, unless you count my FIL calling every 2 weeks or 3 weeks to ask us to help him do something.


----------



## teeg1973

No real support system over here either, but then when we lived in the States, we were also very far from family. One day I would like to live at least a couple hours away from family rather than a plane ride away! I do talk to my mom on the phone daily, but that is about it. I long for the day to be able to have one of the grandparents watch DD for a date night for DH and myself!

Tracy


----------



## fazer6

I'm an English expat currently living in Spain. We've lived here for just over 2 years and wouldn't move back at all.

For people who want to learn the languages pimsleur is an excellent all talk course, just listen to the cds or put them on an MP3 player, other half is currently doing the spanish one and I'm working on 2 other languages. Other than that there's the FSI courses available free to download from the internet. Google for FSI free download. In the forum there's links to another site also collecting courses, I think the link is under the member contributions or somewhere around.

Does anyone have any good suggestions for boys names which work in both Spanish and English, I'm sort of liking Alejandro and Daniel at the moment, just a little concerned the male diminutive of Alejandro will sound a bit like the female diminutive of Alexendra.


----------



## neko

I'm and ex- ex-pat thinking about returning to Japan with kid and husband in tow. I'll definitely be following this tribe for tips and ifo about raising a young child abroad.


----------



## ithappened

I used pimsleur also and recommend it!


----------



## prone_to_wander

Hey all,

I'm a Canadian who has been living in Hong Kong for 1.5 years with my partner. We are going to TTC come August this year.


----------



## ithappened

prone_to_wander- welcome!!


----------



## prone_to_wander

I was just wondering of anyone has had a homebirth in Hong Kong? I would really prefer to stay at home but all of the research I've done (many many hours) and I've found one midwife who might/maybe/possibly/if she is even still in the country do it but I'd like to find someone who has gone through it.


----------



## jul511riv

American in Israel. Shalom/Hello.


----------



## ithappened

hey *jul511riv*- welcome!


----------



## genifer

What a quiet thread! Im bumping to see if there's any new expats out there or if any old ones want to chat...

Im american but lived in the UK for 10.5 years (I CANNOT believe its been _that_ long!!!)

I live in the southwest of England but had lived up north (manchester) for 5 years, only moved to this beautiful part of the country a year ago... again I cant believe we've been down here that long.

So how's everyone else doing? How have you found living abroad? How has it shaped who you are and your out look on life (if at all)?


----------



## ithappened

*genifer*- hi! lately I have just been trying to figure out the bureaucracies of birth here.

Most OBGYNs who you see for your pregnancy in this country don't do
your deliveries and if I want the birth center route, I have to change to an OBGYN
who is registered with the center as a doctor assuming I don't just want to take whoe ever is on call that day.. this isn't too hard, they
have a list of about 20 in town who will do deliveries and monitoring
there but its sort of just one more then you don't want to have to
think about going into your third trimester







and it cost money to keep the same doctor for the pregnancy and birth .. :/

No one explains or even asked me what kind of birth I wanted, I guess it was assumed since 98% of people deliver at the main hospital, I would go there to. . .

And the birth centers
are private in in my town, which means, if I want to go there, I have
to pay for it. The great thing is they charge a flat fee after insurance coverage, (3,000), which covers everything- if I need it, c-section, drugs etc. the price
doesn't change. Sadly with plans to have a natural birth, it feels
like a lot, but I am also spending 5 days there after (again required by law) and they have midwifes who will come to your home after that if you need help. So I
am trying to look at the big package









I am really just nervous about giving birth in a country I am not fluent in the language yet and wish there were more english speaking doctors/nurses/midwifes in this town so I didn't have to rely totally on my husband if I dont understand something.


----------



## proudmomof4

teeg1973: In some cities in Germany there are German-American clubs / offices where you might get some support - I remember the "Deutsch-amerikanisches Buergerbuero" in Kaiserslautern.
Depending on where you live you could also try with the head of English classes at a university.


----------



## jul511riv

yep, I'm back to birthing in this country (already had one here) and getting that all in order. Like anything else in Israel, it is a beaurcracy, but it will work out, G-d Willing. In the meanwhile, I'm trying to decide...ultrasound or not...


----------



## FloridaSurreyMomma

This is my first blog response- so just learning "how to." I remember telling my parents, "don't worry, the Peace Corps is only for two years!"...now I have been overseas for thirty years and raised my kids in the UK. I would love to share experiences of long-term overseas living...if you don't mind an almost-grandma joining in the discussion!


----------



## jul511riv

I'd LOVE for an almost granny to be part of the discussion. I think we could all learn an awful lot from you and get some perspective and insight that our generation is notorious for sorely lacking.


----------



## proudmomof4

Welcome, FloridaSurreyMomma!
Maybe this is some kind of virus - once you caught it, you've got it?


----------



## Olma

Count me in! I was borned in Eastern Europe, lived in US for many years and now we're in Belgium indefinately. It's nice to be somewhat closer to family than before but still it's a bit lonely, not a lot of friends yet.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

Im an American mommie...raising my children in Mexico....been here for almost 2 years....on and off....having some difficult times...i dont speak much spanish...and feel isolated most days.
I think i will check into that website for learning spanish...sounds great.


----------



## macondo mama

i'm a canadian mama to 2 little guys, recently moved to a jungly beach town in argentina. i'm still figuring things out - the mama thing, the sahm thing, the jungle & small town thing... life is good, but lonely and wierd too. i just started blogging about it (link is in my profile).

i'd be especially interested to hear from any of you that have gotten involved in local social movements, your kids' schools, community groups etc. how do you deal with 'outsider' issues? how do you find the right spaces, take the first steps?

cheers!


----------



## ithappened

welcome *macondo mama*!

I moved to Austria last year and live in a small very closed community. I found the best and quickest way for me to deal with outsider issues was by taking language classes (where I met other english speakers) as well as find expat/meetup groups within driving distance. I am still working on it but have made a few local friends since moving here, but to be honest, the internet is my lifeline and I would be homesick/friendsick without it..


----------



## accountclosed3

we sent off our paperwork for new zealand today! so, we should know soon what their processing estimate is, and then get rolling on a new life in another country! wow!


----------



## ithappened

I was wondering if any of you are US citizens living abroad who have had to do the consulate birth certificate applications as well as US passport applications yet for your children?

I was just wondering if we would need to do all of this before visiting my family in the US or if we can apply for it later. We are undecided about US citizenship for the babe yet but didn't know if we had to make the decision or risk being turned away at the boarder.


----------



## Lauren31

Quote:


Originally Posted by *east carolina* 
Hello!

I consider myself an expat since I'm a US citizen living abroad, but I'm bicultural/bilingual and am now living in my other culture's homeland. I'm in Prague, Czech Republic..

Hi! I was just researching a trip to prague! I am living in Germany, about two hours from you and was hoping to get over there at Thanksgiving or after Christmas. It's overwhelming how much to do there. Do you mind if I have any questions, to ask you?


----------



## accountclosed3

it happened.

my friend gave birth in NZ twice, and both times had to get the certificates through the consulate ASAP and had to get the passports before leaving NZ.

i don't know if that helps or answers your question, but there it is.


----------



## japonica

Do you have room for one more?









Canadian expat living in Australia. We've been here 4 months now. Just had our first official Christmas here with the vast majority of our families 15 time zones away from us. My DH has one sister here who has been living in Australia for 13 years. We see her on weekends usually. But all the rest of the aunties, uncles, and both grandmas were left in Canada.

The kids seem to have adjusted fine. Our little guy obviously doesn't know much different. My daughter (who's 5) missed Canada and all her familiar things for a while...favorite places, foods, people. But she's settled pretty well, made new friends at school, has gone to a few birthday parties, and loves going to the beach and spending time outdoors. More than we did back home.

My husband has been working since just after we arrived. He had a job waiting for him. I'm still a SAHM for now but hope to find some p/t consulting in my field down the road.

Most days are pretty good here. We chat online, on the phone, on skype etc. with the family back home. Sure, I miss everyone and the little things (eg foods you can't get here etc.) but overall I'm content for the most part. But a big ol' wave of homesickness can still hit unexpectedly and that's part of the process I suppose.

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## aussiemum

Of course, always room for one more ex-pat! I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd join back in since there is some new interest.

We use skype a lot, just talked to my family on Christmas Eve (x-mas day here) & watched my niece open some of her gifts. It's nice to be a part of my family celebrations again, even if it is a remote relationship.

As far as support systems in my adopted country go, well... I have a few friends I can count on when the shit hits the fan, my DH's family is two days drive away, & my family is two-three days by plane (not that they are particularly good in a crisis). So mostly it's a case of 'suck it up, sunshine, & get on with the issue at hand' when it comes to my support system.

I like to think of it as character building, especially after a decade or so....


----------



## Tapioca

count me in.

I've been posting on the other thread in the Multiculti forum, but now I know this one is here I will check it more often.

I'm a Kiwi, now living in Canada with Canadian OH and DD. I mostly love it but I still have days of intense homesickness every now and again. I have been here nearly 8 years.


----------



## hjrowan

Hello all, thought I'd introduce myself









I'm a British expat who's been living in the USA for 5+ years, married to a Kiwi - well and truly an expat family!

I wondered for a while whether there was an expat tribe - nice to meet you all. I've been really homesick for a few years, went home at Christmas and was quite depressed for several weeks after we got back here but DH doesn't want to go back to the UK and I don't want to go to NZ so we are here in limbo in Seattle until we can figure out what we want to do long-term. The decision is made harder (or easier?) by the fact that we don't have green cards (here on a work visa - can't get a GC as DH owns part of his company, don't get me started on immigration law LOL) so long-term plans are really hard to make









Nice to meet you!


----------



## ithappened

Quote:

here on a work visa - can't get a GC as DH owns part of his company, don't get me started on immigration law LOL
yeah I hear you, thats 90% of the reason we're living in the EU rather then US at the moment. getting my DH visa there was going to be a saga. ...


----------



## mami to 3 :)

I belong here...

I was born in Spain, raised in Norway. I'm married to a French American, we met in Australia while I was doing my undergrad. So I must say we are really out there LOL.

We lived in Australia and Spain before getting married, our daughters were born in Canada and we lived there until 2008. We live in Wyoming now, and it's not that I don't like it but it's just boring. No offense. It's too cold, and it's so weird for me to say it as i've lived in Scandinavia but for a reason I feel it more here. But DH loves it, oh well.
But thankfully they offer him a better position in Denmark and we'll be moving there next year.


----------



## sarahdavida

wow - between not using the forum correctly and having a broken computer for months, I hadn´t checked this thread in a very long while...

we are still in Lima, Peru and DS is almost 3 and starting prechool in a few weeks...it is still a challenge for me living here, but things do get easier/better as time goes on...I started working last year and that has helped my general outlook on things - and as DS gets older and involved in other things - and as my Spanish improves, I feel I can start taking more charge of my life here...

I find there are so many challenges to raising a child in a foreign country (especially since it´s our first)- so many differences...I just try to roll with it and understand and appreciate those differences, while still being firm and holding true to what I/we want for our son and our family...

I still feel very isolated at times, but not as much as before...I also don´t get sick as much either, which is a BIG help - and my husband has been so patient and uderstanding and supportive, so for that, I am extra thankful...

I hope you are all well and happy wherever you are!


----------



## calynde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahdavida* 
I just try to roll with it and understand and appreciate those differences, while still being firm and holding true to what I/we want for our son and our family...

I think this is so important and SO TRUE!









Especially the part about holding true to what you want for your family no matter where one is in the world. Wise advice.


----------



## alohasunshine

Ni hao Expat Mamas!

Add one more to the tribe! We are an American expat family that has been living in Shenzhen, China for 1-1/2 years. We've had our ups and downs adjusting to our new home, but I think that we are finally settling in.

Looking forward to talking to all of you mamas who are finding yourselves strangers in a strange land.

Zaijian!


----------



## suziek

I'm an ex-ex-pat. We're American and lived in Moscow for four years. We are back in the US but think we might end up in west Africa in two years or so. It'll be a difficult decision when the time comes--we love our little house by the sea here in New England, and love having family close by. We will really miss our family and friends if we go--but I know it will be hard to resist if the possibility arises. We'll see...For now we are happy where we are.


----------



## accountclosed3

we are getting settled in NZ. so far, it's just been a lot of fun. Our visas are coming *very* slowly, and it's the best we can do for it. Out of our hands. BUt we have a nice place to live, are getting settled, and getting going in the business (learning the ropes) anyway.


----------



## sarahdavida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suziek* 
we love our little house by the sea here in New England, and love having family close by.

I´m from New England originally, too (just north of Boston)...and I think about it all the time, even though I lived in South Florida in the years leading up to our move aborad...and definitely, you miss being close to family all the more when you have kids and live so far away - physically and culturally...


----------



## sraplayas

Old thread? Just jumping in here! I'm an expat living in Mexico for 5 years. Two little ones and a husband, one dog.









With each passing year comes another phase in the expat life, so far. Some issues just keep coming up, like how to make friends; and others go away.


----------



## aussiemum

Not an old thread, just a bit slow from time to time.









How are things in NZ, zoebird? Winter must be creeping up on you guys now.


----------



## accountclosed3

it's going well. our visa situation sped up, and now we are running the business. so that's been fast!

i'm connecting with activities for DS, but because i do unconditional parenting, i'm finding many of those activities difficult because they are about following rules. one woman (leader) put her hands on my kid to "show him the proper moves" for the song. who gives a rats-butt what the "right" moves are at 18 mo? i moved her hands and encouraged him to move freely again.

and when he got excited, she would say "sit down like a good boy" and he would look at me and i say "you are a good boy no matter what. you can sit or stand if you like." i told the facilitator that i would not be returning because of the way she treated my son.

so, i'm looking for groups that are more open and less rigid about what kids "should" or "must" do when in the activity. i might have to start up some activities of my own anyway!

as far as weather, it's up and down in wellington--as usual.







we had a southerly the other day--so about 4 days of "winter" temps. just felt like crisp fall to me. but we are from philadelphia!

but now it's back up to summer temps again. so, winter should show up in may/june, i guess.







i need to get dehumidifiers before then. LOL


----------



## ingriid

I live in Japan


----------



## D_McG

I am irish living in the US for the past 12 years. Married an american. I still refer to ireland as 'home' but would not like to live there, now. I do miss my family but am fortunate to have my sister in the US, too (in NY... we are in PA. moved here so we could afford to SAH).

In an ideal world we'd be still in NY but it wasn't practical.

Agree with the suggestion to join EVERYTHING. I was in every possible group when we moved here.

Don't really feel rooted in america. Feel rooted in my family, though. Would be content to move somewhere else with them. Also content to stay here.... Home is where the heart is, to me.


----------



## dayxday

Hey there,

I'm looking for other expat moms out there, especially bloggers. Are you out there? I have a blog that I started (digamama.com) and I'd like to connect with other expat moms. Not sure if this is the right forum, but if you're out there, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## neko

I'm a blogging ex-pat mama in training. We're getting ready to move the family to Japan this summer.


----------



## neko

Anyone have any tris for moving the family abroad? I'm taking a position in Japan this summer and would love to hear any advice for getting a toddler across the ocean as painlessly as possible.


----------



## expat-mama

Hey there fellow expats,









I'm curious what we all do (as in, for a living) in our various countries- I find it really interesting. If you want to respond to this quick non-poll poll, tell us:

What do you or your DP do for a living in your country of residence?
Did your or DP's job bring you there or did something else cause you to move?

AFM- DH and I (both from Canada) started out as ESL/EFL teachers a long while back, upgraded our education and qualifications over time and now work as educational consultants/ curriculum developers here in the UAE.


----------



## Gal

I'm Armenian and I spend half of the time in Armenia and the other here in the US, so I think I belong here.
My dd's dad is American and that's one of the main reasons I stay here. He has his own company here in NY so he has the freedom to travel and be out of work and I have two small bookstores back home. I mean it's not much but I can manage them from here when I'm not there but I do have to go from time to time.


----------



## sarahdavida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expat-mama* 
What do you or your DP do for a living in your country of residence?
Did your or DP's job bring you there or did something else cause you to move?

My husband is a theater director and educator. We were unsatisfied with work/lifestyle where we were in the States and I was game to give it a go and after seeing he had a couple of positive guest directing experiences here (he is Peruvian and started his theater career here). We finally made the move when he had another guest directing gig and knew, through a colleague, that there would probably be a place for him at the University theater school he used to head up. It was a bit of a gamble, but we took the risk and it worked.

He came in as co-director of the program as a transition and a year later, took over as general director of the school, which is also a professional theater production company. He also directs professionally.

I am an actress, singer and dancer. The first few years I spent learning the language and then we had DS. When DS was old enough and I was "with it" enough (and proficient enough in Spanish), I performed in my first production here. Now I´m at home again with the little guy, but have another show scheduled for the beginning of next year and one the next, as well. I might start teaching in the theater school next year, also. so, little by little for me integrating into the theater community here, but I have also been very happy to have the time at home with our son - especially these first years.


----------



## aussiemum

My DH is an academic. We moved here for his job, and also because he is Australian.

I worked part-time for years teaching botany & biology at the uni, & am now halfway through retraining to be a nurse.


----------



## linchi

I'm a Canadian married to a Spaniard and we are both expats in France (we met in Morocco). We moved here for DH's work (he's starting up the French office for a renewable energy engineering firm from Spain). Our son was born here, but conceived in Sweden when we lived there last year while DH was working for the commercial office of the Spanish embassy. Right now I'm learning the ropes of being a mom. In Sweden I worked in tourism. When we lived in Spain I got lucky and got a job in my field. I was the Director of Marketing for a language school (hi expat-mama







).


----------



## aussiemum

Linchi, I see you are currently in Lyon. Nothing to do with ex-pats, but I have to say that this city has got to be one of my favourite places in the world! We were there two years ago, & the place really captured my heart.


----------



## linchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aussiemum* 
Linchi, I see you are currently in Lyon. Nothing to do with ex-pats, but I have to say that this city has got to be one of my favourite places in the world! We were there two years ago, & the place really captured my heart.









Well, being an expat means you get to live in some pretty neat places!


----------



## spargel

I'm an expat living in bella Napoli for the last 1.5 years. Often a challenge, but I love it here.


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

I'm NMY, but living in China with my husband. I hope to be pregnant on the plane home this December...







We're not sure when yet, since it depends on his PhD program and job stuff, but we'll come back at some point in the future for a year or two.

We're in Shangri-la, Yunnan province.


----------



## sapphos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linchi* 
I'm a Canadian married to a Spaniard and we are both expats in France (we met in Morocco).

Hi Linchi, from an American married to a Frenchie







and with an Argentine daughter conceived and born in Argentina. We're back in States for now but who knows where the future will take us


----------



## linchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphos* 
Hi Linchi, from an American married to a Frenchie







and with an Argentine daughter conceived and born in Argentina. We're back in States for now but who knows where the future will take us









Yay - another French/Spanish/English household! My LO is 3 months old so for now it's easy.







How did you manage with your daughter?


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahdavida* 
My husband is a theater director and educator. We were unsatisfied with work/lifestyle where we were in the States and I was game to give it a go and after seeing he had a couple of positive guest directing experiences here (he is Peruvian and started his theater career here). We finally made the move when he had another guest directing gig and knew, through a colleague, that there would probably be a place for him at the University theater school he used to head up. It was a bit of a gamble, but we took the risk and it worked.

He came in as co-director of the program as a transition and a year later, took over as general director of the school, which is also a professional theater production company. He also directs professionally.

I am an actress, singer and dancer. The first few years I spent learning the language and then we had DS. When DS was old enough and I was "with it" enough (and proficient enough in Spanish), I performed in my first production here. Now I´m at home again with the little guy, but have another show scheduled for the beginning of next year and one the next, as well. I might start teaching in the theater school next year, also. so, little by little for me integrating into the theater community here, but I have also been very happy to have the time at home with our son - especially these first years.

And I am a former professional actor/singer/dancer who is now a theatre director. Or, to be more precice, a full-time unschooling super crunchy mom of 3 ages 5 and under, who moonlights as a casting director and directs/manages my own seed repitory theatre company. We should totally talk.


----------



## accountclosed3

my DH and I bought a business here--a holistic health center. I teach yoga, and he is also a writer (screenwriter). He got his firt professional screen writing gig just this week.


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
my DH and I bought a business here--a holistic health center. I teach yoga, and he is also a writer (screenwriter). He got his firt professional screen writing gig just this week.









w00t!


----------



## 2ID_Wife

I am back in the US but spend 5 years straight, and 7 years total in the last 12 living in Korea and would love to go back.


----------



## almadianna

there were too expat tribes so I merged them... I am also subbing since I might be joining the expat ranks soon.


----------



## Morningcalm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2ID_Wife* 
I am back in the US but spend 5 years straight, and 7 years total in the last 12 living in Korea and would love to go back.

I hear ya! I lived in Korea for 3 years. It's been about a year and half since we came home. I'm starting to miss a lot of things about Korea. But, I do remember being totally ready to leave when we did.


----------



## Hokulele

I love this thread! DH will be on sabbatical next year so we are soon-to-be expats and I can't wait! DH and I are both US citizens but as a child I was an expat (grew up in Europe). I'm really looking forward to watching and helping my children adapt to a new place/culture.

We have no idea where we'll be, but we've agreed it will not be the USA.


----------



## 2ID_Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morningcalm* 
I hear ya! I lived in Korea for 3 years. It's been about a year and half since we came home. I'm starting to miss a lot of things about Korea. But, I do remember being totally ready to leave when we did.

I was not ready to leave, but after 5 year straight it was like home. It was the 3rd time I was there, and I would love to go back but not sure DH is up for it.
I miss so much about it, expect my crazy neighbor at my last house.


----------



## maryaesme

I'm an ex-pat soon-to-be mama! Due in January, I've been living in Paris for two years . . . still adjusting, though. The adventure's been good for me, and it feels more like home, bit by bit, but still every new process is such a project! And figuring out how to do this pregnancy baby thing here is a whole nother animal. Would love more advice and tips on adjusting to life abroad!


----------



## JlyGrnMigt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryaesme* 
I'm an ex-pat soon-to-be mama! Due in January, I've been living in Paris for two years . . . still adjusting, though. The adventure's been good for me, and it feels more like home, bit by bit, but still every new process is such a project! And figuring out how to do this pregnancy baby thing here is a whole nother animal. Would love more advice and tips on adjusting to life abroad!

Oh wow. I've heard awesome things about being a new mom in France. You'll have to share some stories!

I won't be a mama until after I'm back in the U.S., but here in China I'd get some crazy looks if I went for a walk or took a shower for a month after giving birth.


----------



## exigently

ni hao, namaskar, hello!

expats here in china via india/nepal and turkey with our two-year old daughter. after a brief stint home next year, we're returning to india....or russia?...hum, what about vietnam....









curious about how many in the tribe would consider themselves 'permanent expats' - ie don't plan to take up extended residence in your home country again? we meet a fair amount of other Western families in Shanghai, but have had to say goodbye to most of our friends as they go back home after only a few months. we'd be really interested to meet up with (wherever in the world!) other families who plan on leaving native soil for the long-term....


----------



## MamaAsheri

I'm an American who used to live in Tanzania, East Africa. We are preparing to go to France for about a year to learn French then move to Mali, West Africa. I was happy to find this tribe!


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10

I'd like to resurrect this thread. DH and I are beginning to seriously discuss moving overseas. I have the potential for an amazing job that could take us all over the world. DD is now 11 months old and we are planning to be pregnant again in maybe 4-6 months. I would love to chat with mamas who have done this. I am curious about what the primary working spouse does, as well as the primary caregiver. In our home, that's DH. What were your experiences like? How long did it take to adjust? Was it what you thought it would be? Worth it to raise children so far from family? We've just begun to discuss, but I have been fantasizing non-stop since I realized it was a legitimate possibility. TIA!


----------

